
How cell line misidentification contaminates the scientific literature - njarboe
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0186281
======
vibrio
this is not a new problem and I'm glad to see structured analysis and thinking
about it, especially in an era where technology for the characterization of
cell lines (or mixtures thereof?) should be relatively cheap and easy.

